# can't attach file in Outlook 2007



## singulargal (Jul 28, 2008)

I cannot attach a file to a mail message by selecting Insert>Attach File. the Insert File window appears, i browse to the location of the file i wish to attach, select it and click Insert but it does not attached to my mail message. This is true of all file types that i tried (.pdf, .docx, .jpg, etc). I can browse to the file, right click it, select Send to>Mail Recipient and a new message window will open with the file attached. Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks!
~*Dena*~


----------

